# Feadback on my new WEBSITE?!!



## Kroneberger0408 (May 8, 2017)

Hay guys, I made a new website recently and Im looking for honest opinions on it! What do you think? Suggestions? (yes I know I need to add more photos im waiting for my computer to be fixed this week and I will be adding more of my work) 

welcome


----------



## tirediron (May 8, 2017)

Home page...  the 'Book Now' link doesn't work.

About page... "grater Baltimore"... just because spell check doesn't flag a word doesn't mean it's spelled correctly.  If you're looking for paying work photographing people (or even non-paying work), you need to reword, "my favorite thing to photograph is nature..."  WHY would I want you to photograph me if it's not your favorite thing?

Gallery page... as you said, more images needed.

Contact page:  Needs e-mail address & telephone #.  The map points to the Wix Office.


----------



## Kroneberger0408 (May 9, 2017)

Well thank you for the feedback. I went on and changed some things around hopefully that helps.


----------

